# Where did that thread go?



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

I log on about once per week and was about 56 pages into the "I just did it" thread (or something close to that), and we still didn't know if the AP's husband was contacted yet and we were waiting for the church elders to come home? Troll thread? Wha' Happened?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sometimes people delete their own thread or an enraged spouse deletes it for them. Besides Mods saying Goodnight Vienna to a troll thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

She's talking about Blossom's exposure thread.

I believe that Blossom mentioned a while back that she'd planned to eventually delete the thread, so she may have gone ahead and pulled the trigger on that.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> She's talking about Blossom's exposure thread.
> 
> I believe that Blossom mentioned a while back that she'd planned to eventually delete the thread, so she may have gone ahead and pulled the trigger on that.


Yes she did

There was some ......pressure (another word would fit but I don't want to start a flame war)......... from a certain quarter on here directed at her personally instead of the merits of doing what she did I.M.O.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Yes,
BL deleted her thread, and most of her other threads as she was preparing to leave TAM altogether due to the negativity and pressures being exerted (some namely due to that thread specifically). However in her "good bye TAM" thread there were many that supported her and asked her to not depart, so she has chosen to stay for the time being (which is good as many opposing points makes for interesting discussions and opens eyes to possibilities never realized).

So that is why the thread has gone away (by her choice and deleting). She may update at some point on what happened in the confrontation (I know lots are interested).


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

She seems a nice person to me.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I think she was doing the right thing and these days its hard to find people that are willing to do that. 

I hope she sticks around  

Clay


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks! I figured something like that was going to happen eventually.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/243138-exposure-update.html


----------

